# DP/DR or HPPD or something else



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok im 16 i told my self i would never join or talk about my issues but today i just felt like making an account to see what you guys have o say and maybe i can get some advice

so basicly i got DP/DR from a bad experience from weed 3 months ago i have experienced probably every symptom you could think of but most of them subsided by now and im stuck with this visual snow, floaters, closed eye images, and never and raley smoked it was my first time smoking 2015 and i ended up with this shit so i was wondering what is it because i feel attached to my self again but my vision is thrown way off and its so hard to describe and when i close my eyes i start seeing like [cars driving around cartoon people letters and stuff like that] i want to Know where is this coming from and am i developing something els and it bugs the shit out of me and also i have to have a night light on before i sleep at night now because im so i feel like somethings gonna happen to me Also my memory is terrible and perception is fucked.

BTW i haven't smoke for 3 months or had caffeine or anything

please somebody read this and help me out

in a couple of hours i probably wont remember typing thi.


----------



## dpSPREADINGTHECURE (Jun 3, 2015)

same thing happened to me from smoking too much of a joint, its been about 3 months aswell and yeah the main thing is perception is fully fucked and when i first got these symptoms all i wanted to do was sleep so i could try and make it go away, i was also like dizzy but not like a room spinning dizzy and a hella other symptoms, those symptoms have died down abit now but im still experiencing the unreality and memory loss side of things, also i dont know if you can relate but how i feel now is like i dont even know what im doing kindof feeling, like ill do something then sit down and not feel like ive just done something, but i think i may have a cure, it works for me anyway and has helped me loads, i smoke a ciggarrette a day which i know will slow down my recovery but how it works is smoking the ciggarette takes away the symptoms for litarally half the day, i can handle half a day of dp and half a day of slightly not as bad dp,dont get confused when i say cigs have been a help as i simply mean the have help in coping but not recovering, alchol is a BIG dp reliever but also a big noo noo if you want the fastest recovery, i really do apreciate getting dp as its made me realise how important mental health is, stay away from weed as it will slow down and maybe even prevent recovery, and last but most important keep busy all the time, hope this helps bro!


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah thanks man but I'm not really a smoker and it prob hard for me to even get a cogiretes but I know I could gets wishers and stuff but would that be to much? And yeah aclchol will relive your symptoms but after its gonna make it 10x worse bite yeah we're gonna get through this it's really not something it's just we obsess about it so much but every time I wake up from a nap I get a fuzzy look and shit I just can't see clear but yeah my way of coping and feeling better is working out

I HOPE THIS SHIT GOES AWAY THIS SUMMER! But good luck man!


----------



## dpSPREADINGTHECURE (Jun 3, 2015)

no problem, and ive never heard of wishers but if your really feeling the dp is getting the better of you, its really not its just your anxiety,so have a cig to relieve your anxiety, cigs are an instant anxiety reliever, however if you really are against having a cig then try some green tea or even any tea aslong as its decaf, cause caffiene will ruin you believe me, i prefer green tea to normal tea because green tea contains L-theanine which increases the activity of a neurotransmitter GABA, which has anti-anxiety effects. It also increases dopamine and the production of alpha waves in the brain, basically dp/dr stems from the fact you smoked, the fact you smoked weed which drastically increases the amount of cannibinoids that are in your system, and your brain is confused as to why so much of a certain chemical is building up in the brain, and your brain is built to respond to any change in chemicals, as your brain cant process why this is happening, it cant reduce the amount of canibinoids because your the one controling the canibinoids by smoking it, so it reduces your other chemicals to accomadate for the sudden overload of canibinoids, and because the canibinoids only stay in the system whilst your high, when you come down your brain can either adjust your chemicals to how they were before OR it panicks and waits for this chemical overload to happen again, this is when dp occurrs, your chemicals are low because you brain is on standby just waiting for it to happen again, this is why it takes a good 5-6 months of NOT smoking weed for your brain to realise this is unlikely to happen again and so it starts to adjust your chemicals back to normal, this is why i feel green tea helps as it encourages your brain to produce more vital chemicals whilst also calming it down and helping it get out of the panic state,

unfortunatley its likeley that we will just have to wait it out while our brain does its work, but its always nice to bare in mind that your brain wont just leave you high and dry and you will fully recover, dp is really nothing to concern yourself about its just scary at the time but weirdly enough i have a close freind and a relative who had dp, one for 4 months and one for 7 months, and they both say its like a mind block in there memory and they just cant remember what dp was like all they know is they feel so refreshed now there back to normal, trust me bro you will get better, dp is just a bitch that doesnt want to leave but its very rare that it takes longer than 6-7 months to recover as it is classed as short term disorder, there are people who have had it for up to 6 years but i feel those people dont have dp, they have just built an anxiety to it and the anxiety wont let them return to normal, but even those with the disorder for many years do fully recover in the end and i can say anyone who says theyve had it for 10+ years are lying as that is impossible as the brain will have indefinatley restored its natural chemicals by this time, and people that have it longer than 6 months , it wont be full blown dp as i dont think anyone could function with constant dp for longer than 6 months, personally i would just give up, id smoke weed drink alchohol and take every drug known to man, lol, i have a pretty much F**K IT attitude lol.

any way all in all you WILL get better and thats not a way of comforting you, its a fact!

just keep in mind if you really need a cig or even a drink, unless you can controll yourself in another way just have a few puffs or a few sips as, wanting a cig or a drink and forcing your self not to have one creates more anxiety than actually having the cig or drink, and remember its key that you keep your anxiety to a minimum, but if you dont want a cig or drink the DONT have one, and that cigs or drink will slow down your recovery but not almost as much as denying yourself a cig or drink will.

long paragraph i know but i feel really strongly about this subject lol, also i can just really relate to your post more than any other, as we are both 16
both got it from weed
both have a fucked perception,
and both have a shit memory.

ill post back on here every so often to let you know whats going on and if i find anymore effective ways to relive the symptoms,

ps.
wearing someone elses glasses for like 2 mins gets rid of your vision promblems for like an hour, the longer you wear then the longer you see clearly afterwards but try to limit wearing the glasses no longer than 15 mins cause it makes you feel slightly dissorientated whilst your wearing them.

finally, can you relate,
do you tend to sleep loads and having a bath or shower feels really unreal.


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

dpSPREADINGTHECURE said:


> no problem, and ive never heard of wishers but if your really feeling the dp is getting the better of you, its really not its just your anxiety,so have a cig to relieve your anxiety, cigs are an instant anxiety reliever, however if you really are against having a cig then try some green tea or even any tea aslong as its decaf, cause caffiene will ruin you believe me, i prefer green tea to normal tea because green tea contains L-theanine which increases the activity of a neurotransmitter GABA, which has anti-anxiety effects. It also increases dopamine and the production of alpha waves in the brain, basically dp/dr stems from the fact you smoked, the fact you smoked weed which drastically increases the amount of cannibinoids that are in your system, and your brain is confused as to why so much of a certain chemical is building up in the brain, and your brain is built to respond to any change in chemicals, as your brain cant process why this is happening, it cant reduce the amount of canibinoids because your the one controling the canibinoids by smoking it, so it reduces your other chemicals to accomadate for the sudden overload of canibinoids, and because the canibinoids only stay in the system whilst your high, when you come down your brain can either adjust your chemicals to how they were before OR it panicks and waits for this chemical overload to happen again, this is when dp occurrs, your chemicals are low because you brain is on standby just waiting for it to happen again, this is why it takes a good 5-6 months of NOT smoking weed for your brain to realise this is unlikely to happen again and so it starts to adjust your chemicals back to normal, this is why i feel green tea helps as it encourages your brain to produce more vital chemicals whilst also calming it down and helping it get out of the panic state,
> unfortunatley its likeley that we will just have to wait it out while our brain does its work, but its always nice to bare in mind that your brain wont just leave you high and dry and you will fully recover, dp is really nothing to concern yourself about its just scary at the time but weirdly enough i have a close freind and a relative who had dp, one for 4 months and one for 7 months, and they both say its like a mind block in there memory and they just cant remember what dp was like all they know is they feel so refreshed now there back to normal, trust me bro you will get better, dp is just a bitch that doesnt want to leave but its very rare that it takes longer than 6-7 months to recover as it is classed as short term disorder, there are people who have had it for up to 6 years but i feel those people dont have dp, they have just built an anxiety to it and the anxiety wont let them return to normal, but even those with the disorder for many years do fully recover in the end and i can say anyone who says theyve had it for 10+ years are lying as that is impossible as the brain will have indefinatley restored its natural chemicals by this time, and people that have it longer than 6 months , it wont be full blown dp as i dont think anyone could function with constant dp for longer than 6 months, personally i would just give up, id smoke weed drink alchohol and take every drug known to man, lol, i have a pretty much F**K IT attitude lol.
> any way all in all you WILL get better and thats not a way of comforting you, its a fact!
> just keep in mind if you really need a cig or even a drink, unless you can controll yourself in another way just have a few puffs or a few sips as, wanting a cig or a drink and forcing your self not to have one creates more anxiety than actually having the cig or drink, and remember its key that you keep your anxiety to a minimum, but if you dont want a cig or drink the DONT have one, and that cigs or drink will slow down your recovery but not almost as much as denying yourself a cig or drink will.
> ...


 Bro thanks a lot I don't even know what to say man this is the best thing I have read in 3 months and yes that's exactly what this is and yeah I will keep updated with you too but that was literally my 5 the time smoking in 3 years I smoked I've only smoked like 5 and 3 out of 5 I had a panic attack but yeah I haven't touched caffeine or anything else close to it stay away from sugar all though I've cream is what I have a lot 
And yes after school is when I just KO and unusually go to the gym sit in the sauna and then go straight into ice cold shower.


----------



## dpSPREADINGTHECURE (Jun 3, 2015)

hows your symptoms now?, ive gotta say my head feels like its clearing up day by day, listning to calmimg music and cigs have been a great help for me as its took away my anxiety and allowed me to relax, relaxation is key to recovery, as i said before it all comes down to the brain & it cant balance out your chemicals whilst your under so much stress, and also ive found what helps is just letting go, understand what i mean by letting go is just let all these feelings and sypmtoms happen and just remember its only short term & your most likely your not going to experience this again in your life so why not just let it happen? is it really so bad to feel like this, now i mean actually sit down and think is this experience really so bad? feeling spacey and not a care in the world, its just like being high but for longer than usual & also your probably not going to remember these feelings so i say enjoy it while you can, on top of this , dp wont leave unless you let go, think about it, your worrying, but why worry, you might worry that its not dp and its something more serious, but really if it is something more serious than dp, why worry?, worrying wont make these symptoms go away, it will just feed your anxiety so its strong enough to cling on to your dp, let me pan it out for you, lets say that anxiety is like a battery powered fan blowing dp through your mind , the fan only works with a source of power, this being the battery, in this case the battery will act as (worry), the fan only works whilst the battery is full of juice , when the battery runs low (when we stop worrying) the fan gets slower untill it eventually stops, so with no batterys the fan wont spin, just like if we stop worrying, the anxiety has nothing to feed of, without no power the fan cant blow dp through our minds, and im not sure if that makes sence but it does in my strange mind lol, any way my point is if you let go and stop worrying, then youll have no anxiety and in turn no dp, its like a big food chain, dp feeds of anxiety which then feeds of worrying, anyway you get my point, stop worrying because no matter how much you worry 1. it wont change whats happening to you 2. it wont help you recover, worry if you really want to but there really is no point, and while your worrying your forcing your brain to find and fix problems that arent there when realy you need to just relax, allow your body to be on autopilot for a short time, while your brain focuses on the real problem, the chemical imbalance, this whole paragraph may not make sence but i cba to read it back as i cant focus as it lol, hows your feelings atm anyway?


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

Bro I connect with you so much and yeah I'm dong alright the last couple of days I like actually forgot about it cuz it was the last days of school and stuff so I didn't pay too much attention but today I went to the beach with some friends and it hit me again and I hated the feeling and my vision was thrown off and then I got home took a nap and I woke up and I felt like fuzzy or something and I just don't like it at al but that's one thing I tell my self like this shots gonna pass and I know it will but I k ow what your saying if you just sit back and think like this isn't that serious and let it go helps a lot but on the other hand I also think like this was induced by marijuana and not much research and stuff has been done into or about this and it's said we just have to ride it out and wait for it to go but yeah thanks man before we recover or even after we should skype call or something


----------



## dpSPREADINGTHECURE (Jun 3, 2015)

yeah we should definatley skype call, and are u from the states?, + dont you think dp is the worst short term thing that can happen to someone, because most people dont know what it is, its like i cant imagine telling someone i have dp cause theyed be like wtf is dp aha, and in glad your returning to normal, also when you have those short lapses of dp, looking around and thinking this feels weird and everything looks unreal, say to yourself, exactly what is weird and what looks unreal, obviously you wont find anything that truly looks unreal, and you will snap out of it. but yeah im glad your better and let me know when youve fully recovered


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

add me on skype vChukka And nah bro I have dp all the time it's just sometimes it hits me hard aha and yeah I don't wanna tell most people too asking as they see and say I act the same as before I'm good and then I know it's jut me feeling and seeing this way


----------



## dpSPREADINGTHECURE (Jun 3, 2015)

YoungKidWithDP said:


> add me on skype vChukka And nah bro I have dp all the time it's just sometimes it hits me hard aha and yeah I don't wanna tell most people too asking as they see and say I act the same as before I'm good and then I know it's jut me feeling and seeing this way


----------



## dpSPREADINGTHECURE (Jun 3, 2015)

Road2recover said:


> Go to the doctor we cant diagnose you were not doctors


doctors wont do f*** all, 1. they dont know/care about dp and will probably diagnose you with really bad anxiety, + 2. youd be lucky to get diagnosed at all because of your age, because they would have to then offer you perscribed anti anxiety / ssri pills, and they hate perscribing controlled drugs to under 18s because if any serious side affects occur the doctor will be held responsible., doctors dont care about you. i


----------



## YoungKidWithDP (Jun 2, 2015)

Aha that's funny because when I went to the doctor when I started having DP all they said what's you have anxiety like wtf


----------



## dpSPREADINGTHECURE (Jun 3, 2015)

yeah they dont know and or care what dp is, theyll just tell you anything to make their job easier, tbh i think doctors should do some research on dp cause its so common and its defo not anxiety im certain of that, + they get paid enough money it wont kill them to do abit of research.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2015)

Anxiety has a lot to do with DP/DR, correct me if I'm wrong my friend.


----------

